# POLL: Do You Currently Feed Purina ProPlan Dog Food?



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I know a lot of us don't feed Purina ProPlan, and I know a lot of us do.

I personally don't. But I am curious what percentage of the members here do? :? 

This is not intended to be a dog food debate thread, so please don't make it one!

"Do you currently feed Purina ProPlan to your dogs?"

"Yes" or "No?"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Funny you should ask. I'm sitting here counting weight circles now. Apparently i've fed 2695 lbs in the past 6 months. Wonder how much [email protected]#% that equates too...?

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Why do you ask??? Just curious. I voted yes by the way.

Angie


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Yes

sensitive skin and stomach


Gooser


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

No we do not feed Proplan. Currently feeding Nutrisource.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, ProPlan Large Breed Adult in the off season and ProPlan Performance when they are training.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Why do you ask??? Just curious. I voted yes by the way.


Multiple reasons. Not the least of which was getting an idea (albeit not a scientific one) how deep all their support of our games reaches?

I was thinking to myself maybe 50% at best. The polling now stands at over 70%. Amazing.

We tend to be a loyal bunch. And numbers like these should make them want to support us even more.


----------



## harley387 (Mar 23, 2006)

I feed my dog Iams large breed. My reasons are:
1) My dog likes it.
2) It is a top quality brand
3) The large breed formula seems to have prevented or at least helped prevent my previous dogs from having hip/joint problems. Just my observations.
4) It's readily available to me, whereas Purina is only available locally from the farmers coop, which has hours that don't really work for me.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jul 3, 2006)

I have fed all of my dogs Pro-Plan from the start.They all have done great on it through the years.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you ask??? Just curious. I voted yes by the way.
> ...


Not only is pro-plan an excellent feed,,, it's readily available all over the country. That's important when your on the road or doing a summer trip.

Their customer service is excellent no matter where I've been.

Angie


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Purina supports HRC by giving each club several hundred pounds of Performance food ususally twice a year. That's a lot of dog food. They also support the Grand Hunt twice a year. Purina supports dog shows but not to the extent that they do for field events IMO. I fed Pro plan because of that support and the food is good for my dogs.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Company support drew my interest to Pro Plan, but I feed it because I haven't found anything better for my dogs. It's a premium brand but my net price for it is about the same as the good brands.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We found ProPlan about 12 years ago when we had a problem with 3 dogs getting sick on a freshly bought and opened bag of another brand. We've been with them ever since and have recommended them to puppy buyers as well as friends who ask what we feed. Since I believe in the addage, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." We haven't even thought about changing in all these years. We feed ProPlan Puppy tunil the pups are about 5-6 months old and ProPlan Performance year round to all our dogs. It works for us.

Purina ProPlan is a sponsor of the events we run as mentioned by others above and also are sponsors of the Master National, National Amateur, and National Open. Thank you, Purina!


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

We quit feeding it...our dogs coats and skin are better with a different food - Blackwood...

I appreciate that the company does support events...


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Voted Yes......I figure no other company does more research on dog food than Purina. Plus all of my dogs have done well physically and have lived long lives.....so I see no reason to change.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

We do and it's because of the quality of food combined with their support of our sport and their level of service.

When I was up in Michigan, I had to buy a few bags of food to get home and it was about $10 higher ($40 something). I was talking to my rep on the phone and he sent me coupons for I think four or six free bags.

In the scheme of things, I think the market of hunt tests and field trials is relatively small. I guess they wouldn't spend time on us if it didn't make them money, but the Purina reps are quite often at hunt tests and trials. They are always at the master national (and I'm sure other events). They stay in touch and respond quickly to emails.

That means a lot to me.

We have dozens of dogs that go through here each month and without ever looking at anything scientific, it's clear to me which foods are the best quality... I switch a lot of clients to pro plan.

-K


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*food*

The dogs like it and you can get it any where, and my dog’s coats are just fine.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Most pros are extremely loyal to Pro Plan Performance, the ones in the west have been courted by another company, but remain loyal because of company support, history, and quality.
LM


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pro Plan*

Pro Plan High Performance. 




Richard


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

How many pounds in a large bag ?
What size are the kibbles?
How many cups are in a bag ?
What is the recomended amount in(?oz) cups for 26/50 and 51/75 pound active dogs ?

john


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I feed it because my pro feeds it. I asked him about it and he told me that he tried less expensive dog foods. However, they caused more problems than what he was will to deal with for the money saved. He said that if he thought there was a better food out there for less money he would be using it. Which only makes sense. More money in his pocket.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

One dog is fed Pro plan when at his pro. THe other 4.5 eat Euk. So, I voted no. The purina is not by choice.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> I know a lot of us don't feed Purina ProPlan, and I know a lot of us do.
> 
> I personally don't. But I am curious what percentage of the members here do? :?
> 
> ...


No. Too much sugar which is one of the biggest reasons most dogs love it.
Euk PP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*pro plan*

I tried it in the past my dogs had horrible stools I have been feeding Nutro Natural Choice High Energy and very happy with the results
cindy


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

i feed it. stools are great. coats look like dogs has dandruff all the time.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Bought my last bag a few weeks ago. Switching to Nutro Natural Choice. I used Pro Plan for many years but the last several months I've been very disappointed. The food is inconsistent from one bag to the next (smells and looks different) and the dogs stools are not as good as they should be. Also the dogs don't seem to have the energy they used to. 

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

*Hunden flocken*

I have had 2 yfl on Proplan but recently put one of Black Gold hunden flocken in hope to resolve her itchy skin. She it doesn't get to the point of hot spots but she itch's all the time. We also give them missing link supplements. She is also on straw on the outside kennel and may also switch to pine shavings to see it its straw mites. I have never head of straw mites till I read it on RTF


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I keep coming back to it, except for one dog who does better on Euk PP. I listened to some of the folks that promised me that I needed to be feeding organic type stuff. Didn't get the coats or energy on it - switched one dog back to Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula at the first of the year and he won both days at a show and then the next weekend picked up two passes at a HT the next weekend, so it provided good fuel for both. 

I appreciate their support of dog events too.


----------



## TAK (Jan 13, 2006)

*Pro plan dog food*

Iams large breed. Good stools and very good coats. Tried alot of others. Iams has been best for me.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

ProPlan Peformance. Seems to stick to my 55-60 BLF's ribs while some other brands seem to produce more stool. I've read of others who feed numerous cups a day of this high-density product but my dog will start to become a little overweight if I feed her over 4 cups a day? And that is while training 3-4 times a week? In addition Purina goes above and beyond in supporting field dog games.


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

Different breeds of dogs with excellent condition/weight, great coats and the stools are fine. If I ever have a problem with any dog's stool there is an underlying veterinary problem. I've simply not had any skin/coat issues over the years.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I feed Pro Plan Performance 
I have tried different brands and can not get the quality and performance that I have always got with Pro Plan.
Great coats and great stool
DM


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Started my pup on Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy -- when he went to pro they also fed Pro Plan so he continued on the Performance -- his coat is great -- very healthy -- good stool -- so it's the food for him (and what I'll continue to buy) -- also Purina Pro Plan does support our retriever sports


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eukanuba Premium Performance For Many Years Regards 8)


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

*Purine Pro Plan & Euk mixed*

I feed Pro Plan but I also feed Eukanuba. I have mixed the two for 20 years and my dogs have lovely coats, creat stools, and energy to burn.

In the winter I feed adult of both mixing 2 parts Pro Plan to 1 part Euk. While training and running I switch to performance again 2 to 1. 

I wear my puppies onto Small breed Euk puppy and at 5 week switch of Pro Plan Chicken& Rice puppy mixed with Euk medium breed puppy, again 2 -1. Puppies look great when they leave, have good stools and have gotten compliments from vets who have examined them when they have gone to new homes. 

As I was told many years ago if it's not broke don't fix it. 

Cindy R.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey Vickie,

I noticed that ProPlan stopped using tallow for their fat source.

Do you think that was because of my criticisms and your inquiries? :lol: :wink:


----------



## ASH (Jun 9, 2005)

Have fed Euk for thelast 8 years. Dogs have done great on it both stools and beautiful coats. Am thinking about changing though because they have changed all the formulas around. Just got an email about another big change in all the foods. Euk has always supported our HT up here so that was fine, but they are starting to back away from that support last year and this year so may have to rethink my support of them.


Anne


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I switched from PP to Euk PP Sporting. Euk keeps his teeth cleaner and has Omega-3 in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I feed my blm Science Diet Large Breed. His coat, teeth, stool are all great. I thought about changing to Purina PP because of their support and because I have a new chocolate puppy coming and the breeder suggested I put her on Purina PP puppy, so I might just put my male on it, if it aint broke why fix it?


----------



## browndog49768 (Feb 25, 2004)

pro-plan performance

dogs love it and keep a nice weight and always have lots of energy


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Pro plan is a good food produced with good ingrediants, in a safe manner, at a resonable price, but is there better foods out there "yes". After being charged too much for Eagle Pack power 30/20 now that they have increased thier prices I've been turned on to this: www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/adultingredients.aspx


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I like purina because they support our sport. For some reason alot of the stores around hear quit carrying it. I don't think their is specific food for all dogs. Right now Im feeding Eukanuba and like it. It's spendy but to me worth it if you are working them hard every day. The best food Ive fed was a sled dog food Caribou Creek. That stuff was amazing but not for dogs that wern't getting alot of work.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I like purina because they support our sport. For some reason alot of the stores around hear quit carrying it. I don't think their is specific food for all dogs. Right now Im feeding Eukanuba and like it. It's spendy but to me worth it if you are working them hard every day. The best food Ive fed was a sled dog food Caribou Creek. That stuff was amazing but not for dogs that wern't getting alot of work.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> After being charged too much for Eagle Pack power 30/20 now that they have increased thier prices I've been turned on to this: www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/adultingredients.aspx



Looks kinda interesting. How long hacve you been feediing it? Impressions? Cost?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> After being charged too much for Eagle Pack power 30/20 now that they have increased thier prices I've been turned on to this: www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/adultingredients.aspx



Looks kinda interesting. How long hacve you been feediing it? Impressions? Cost?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> After being charged too much for Eagle Pack power 30/20 now that they have increased thier prices I've been turned on to this: www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/adultingredients.aspx



Looks kinda interesting. How long have you been feeding it? Impressions? Cost?


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Used to feed pro plan, got tired of messing with the weight circles, plus inconsistent stools. Switched to Purina Mills Exclusive, like it much better, plus every 7th bag you get free.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

;-)
This too


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I personally feed Euk when the dogs are at home. THeir pro feeds Purina. My only problem is that their teeth get nasty on Purina, and one dog in particular has to be fed 5 cups of Purina to maintain his weight v. 4 cups of Euk. I think their coats look great on both, they like both, and their energy levels seem fine on both.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

Started on ProPlan Puppy. Went on to ProPlan Large Breed Adult.

Dog decided after 3 months he didn't like it anymore... What can I say? He's a brown dog. Swiched to Euk - didn't like that so much, plus loose stools. Finally arrived at Blue Chicken and Brown Rice. Dog loves it, great coat, great stools.

Sorry, ProPlan - you make a great product, and I appreciate the support, but my darn brown dog has his own ideas  Maybe you could make some 'Pro-Plan Brown Dog' stuff. I'd give it a try!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have fed PP since my dog came off of Euk large puppy a year and a half ago. His coat and condition look really good, very fuel efficient, seems to keep most of it in him. But......I too notice a problem with his teeth getting stained easy. I do brush them occaasionally, but I wonder is there something else I should supplement his diet with to help the teeth.. He does get milk bones a couple of times a day, still lots or tartar. Also, I find I have to feed about a cup more than the guidelines to keep my boy from getting too skinny. His fighting weight is about 68#s.


----------

